# Rétro éclairage ipod nano



## M.Hulot (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je découvre tout juste mon ipod nano et n'arrive pas à régler la durée de l'éclairage : c'est soit allumé sans cesse soit éteint sans cesse :mouais: Impossible de régler le nombre de secondes, quand je clique sur le bouton central, ça revient au menu précédent. Vous avez une idée ?
Merci.


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Novembre 2009)

vous avez cherché dans réglages le menu "rétro éclairage" ?


----------



## M.Hulot (2 Novembre 2009)

Oui oui. Mais le problème est maintenant réglé, même si l'ipod refuse deux secondes et impose cinq secondes de rétro éclairage. 
Merci


----------

